# manchester uni alumni



## Shevek (Sep 5, 2009)

which urbanites went to Manchester Uni? I was there 2004/07 doing social anthropology. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 5, 2009)

'91 to '94.

Halcyon days. Or should that be Hacien days?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 5, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> '91 to '94.
> 
> Halcyon days. Or should that be Hacien days?



holy shit me too (for my BSc) ... 

Hacien days, yeah


----------



## mauvais (Sep 5, 2009)

2002-06.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

I had mates there in the 80s and went up a few times, had a ball


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 5, 2009)

sorearm said:


> holy shit me too (for my BSc) ...
> 
> Hacien days, yeah


 
Where did you live?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 5, 2009)

Stop starting threads Shevek. Please.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 5, 2009)

Would you mind fucking right off, please?

TIA.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 6, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Where did you live?



whitworth park (dilworth house) for 1st year halls then in a house on acomb street rusholme/moss-side and then on oxney road in rusholme



you?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2009)

08/09 

Moonlight for 2am ice cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 6, 2009)

99-01. lived in oak house, fallowfield.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

sorearm said:


> whitworth park (dilworth house) for 1st year halls then in a house on acomb street rusholme/moss-side and then on oxney road in rusholme
> 
> 
> 
> you?


 
Oak House, then Fallowfield near The Battered Cod and finally Levenshulme.

I used to work in the Whitworth Arms in my second year so spent a quite a lot of time on and in whitty park.

I went back to live in Manchester for a while a few years ago... lived in the centre near the square and couldn't help myself from popping down the road occasionally to see what had happened to places like the Academy and the Queen of Tarts.

Not much has changed really.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 6, 2009)

i lived just off acomb st, on haydn avenue last year and the year before.


fucking shithole..'orrible place.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 6, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Oak House, then Fallowfield near The Battered Cod and finally Levenshulme.
> 
> I used to work in the Whitworth Arms in my second year so spent a quite a lot of time on and in whitty park.
> 
> ...



ah fond memories eh?

battered cod ... oh yes, many an evening's tucker was bought from there, either the chicken and mushroom pies and chips or the fave fish and chips  Used to go out with a lass who lived around the corner on filey road and spent most of my 2nd year round at hers 

probably was served by you a few times in the whitworth, how surreal! Used to enjoy the fact they had scrumpy on tap ... oh and the ridiculously large cheese lunches!

yeah it's funny how certain things in manc haven't changed much apart from their names!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooh I lived in Oak House last year, Holly Court. The bastards charged me £20 at the end of the year for a missing fire safety sticker. 

Was fun though, will not be missing the piss poor excuse of a pint in squirrels bar mind. This year I'm living on Albion Rd, just by the entrance to Platt Fields.


----------



## futha (Sep 10, 2009)

I went to Man Met. I left in 2007 started in 2004(I just had to google my own name to find out the year!). Lived in Cambridge halls, then Fallowfield round the corner from the Battered Cod (braemar road) in my last 2 years. Had some great times and some rubbish times. I am very glad to be out of Fallowfield now though. It's good when your a student but suddenly you feel really out of it once your not.


----------



## futha (Sep 10, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Oak House, then Fallowfield near The Battered Cod and finally Levenshulme.
> 
> I used to work in the Whitworth Arms in my second year so spent a quite a lot of time on and in whitty park.
> 
> ...



haha I had forgotten about the Queen of Tarts, that was a fucking shithole wasn't it. I used to quite like the Orange Grove though. I live in Salford now just outside town which suits me fine


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

and waht about robinskis if you're talking shite pubs in fallowfield.


----------



## moose (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to the establishment formerly known as Manchester Polytechnic in 1982. Lived in John Nash Crescent (RIP)


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 21, 2009)

sorearm said:


> ah fond memories eh?
> 
> battered cod ... oh yes, many an evening's tucker was bought from there, either the chicken and mushroom pies and chips or the fave fish and chips  Used to go out with a lass who lived around the corner on filey road and spent most of my 2nd year round at hers
> 
> probably was served by you a few times in the whitworth, how surreal! Used to enjoy the fact they had scrumpy on tap ... oh and the ridiculously large cheese lunches!



I'd like to say fond memories too.. but to be honest... I'm not entirely certain how much I can remember from around then. The drugs were cheap and plentiful. 



> yeah it's funny how certain things in manc haven't changed much apart from their names!



Booze, drugs and drunken sex. Some things will _never_ change.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 21, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Ooh I lived in Oak House last year, Holly Court. The bastards charged me £20 at the end of the year for a missing fire safety sticker.
> 
> Was fun though, will not be missing the piss poor excuse of a pint in squirrels bar mind. This year I'm living on Albion Rd, just by the entrance to Platt Fields.



Is it still called Squirrels? Fuck. I absolutely ruled on the pool and football tables in there. 

Although you're quite lucky... not a single one of us in the first year got our deposits back. Damage included setting the kitchen on fire twice... clogging up the pipework and ammonia soaked carpets. Plus one hole that my flatmate swore blind was a bullet hole.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 21, 2009)

futha said:


> haha I had forgotten about the Queen of Tarts, that was a fucking shithole wasn't it. I used to quite like the Orange Grove though. I live in Salford now just outside town which suits me fine



I think being a shithole was the entire point, and part of the charm, of the Tartqueen. 

I lived in Salford too... up by Eccles. Damn that place was fun. Rough as a hedgehogs arse. But fun.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> and waht about robinskis if you're talking shite pubs in fallowfield.



Pointless Fact:

The granddaughter of the owner of robinski's was the first girl I slept with at uni. The place will forever hold a space in my heart. A very small space with dim lighting, terrible music and shit beer. But a space nevertheless.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

moose said:


> I went to the establishment formerly known as Manchester Polytechnic in 1982. Lived in John Nash Crescent (RIP)



I went to Salford Tech on day release in 1990.

Well, I say "went"...


----------

